# young breeding female doing bitework



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a short video of one of our breeding females doing some bitework. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gAQU_2vanA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUsBwSSZg7-4FkkW1pWhuM8A


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

That's terrible Mike, beating that poor defenseless little girl who just wants a little love?


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

that poor innocent wheelie bin! O.O



very nice bitch you got there!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

what a bloody beauty!!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I want one..bad. Hmm christmas is coming up dec 27..puppy 8 weeks its all coming together!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice work !

nothing subtle about how Suttle works his dogs ...
hey, that even rimes


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

wow--she is outstanding! nothing's going to deter that girl!!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Holy smoke that is one determined bitch!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, She is a nice dog. I like her. I have a couple who are stronger than her, but they are older and more expeirenced, for a green dog she is pretty nice. What I like the most about her is her hunt / retrieve drive.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Is she titled? If not, how will you know if she's any good? 8-[ :twisted: 
I'd take her anyway! :grin:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Definitely a keeper


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Is she titled? If not, how will you know if she's any good? 8-[ :twisted:
> I'd take her anyway! :grin:


She is not titled, I got her when she was only about 9 months old. She doesnt ever get trained here, she is a dog that we have for breeding, she is OFA good, has normal elbows and spine, she is social, confident, has the correct drive to retrieve, hunt, bite, and she has good nerve strength, an excellent nose and is a very intellegent dog. She is fast, athletic, and agile. She is a powerfully built dog with a very hard grip and excellent working KNPV bloodlines. She is a dog that meets our standard for breeding, titled or not. 
I can't tell you how many titled dogs I've tested that failed my breeding selection tests badly. While in the past I have had many PH 1 titled dogs in my breeding program, currecntly none of them are titled, but they still meet the same standard that any dog we breed meets, titled or not.
My current breeding females are as nice or nicer than most of the titled dogs I've seen. What I test for are traits that a title won't prove a dog to have.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Definitely a keeper


Thanks Drew,
She's no Miley for sure, but she'll do.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike. Who is her dam?


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

JMO.
I think titling a dog is absolutely necessary in a breeding program. When you train a dog to high level, you really get to see the character and temperment of the dog. How it reacts to conflict from BOTH SIDES OF THE LEASH, how it solves problems, it's threshold not only for correction, but how it processes it and how fast it recovers from it. This is imperative answers for any breeder.

The grips were very nice though.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Peter Cho said:


> JMO.
> I think titling a dog is absolutely necessary in a breeding program. When you train a dog to high level, you really get to see the character and temperment of the dog. How it reacts to conflict from BOTH SIDES OF THE LEASH, how it solves problems, it's threshold not only for correction, but how it processes it and how fast it recovers from it. This is imperative answers for any breeder.
> 
> The grips were very nice though.


This can be seen without a title. I agree that for many people who don't understand what they are really looking for a title can help them decide. We have used many titled and untitled dogs in our breeding program, but it is not the title nor the training that makes the character of the dog. We have had just as much sucess in producing offspring for LE / Govt / and Special Operations with our non titled dogs. It is all about knowing what traits you look for for your specific breeding program. Many titled dogs wont come close to passing our tests, while some pass it with no problem. Most untitled dogs dont pass our tests, but the ones who do are just as capable as the titled ones in every area. We try to never create conflict with our dogs as handlers here anyway. But they are tested in every way that is important to us.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> Thanks Drew,
> She's no Miley for sure, but she'll do.


Miley Cyrus?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Miley Cyrus?


LOL, well, thankfully She's no Miley Cyrus either. But I was talking about my Kwinto daughter Miley. She remains to this day the nicest female Malinois I have ever seen. She is old now and has three legs, but still the best female in my kennel.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Miley Cyrus?



Why would Mike want a slimy slug in his program?! :-o8-[ :-# :-$


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Why would Mike want a slimy slug in his program?! :-o8-[ :-# :-$



She's 20, good looking (subjective) and makes more money in a year then probably most on the WDF have made in our lives. What's not to like?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Her at 20 means yer probably gonna die and you know that smile just wont be easy to get rid of at the wake, not to mention both end of the casket will have to be open. :-o8-[:-# [-X
That's gonna result in no time to spend all that money and (subjective) being the key word there, she's to skinny and kinda ugly in my books.
Aww,  what the hell, ya only live once. \\/ :lol: :grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

So much money and so little time to spend it........sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Go for it! :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Go for it! :lol:


Thinking about it if that Power ball /Mega Millions ticket doesn't show up soon ;-)


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> She's 20, good looking (subjective) and makes more money in a year then probably most on the WDF have made in our lives. What's not to like?


 
She looks like a pug to me.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Zakia Days said:


> Mike. Who is her dam?


Sorry Zakia, I just saw this post from you.
Her mother is Nora Heijden


----------

